# Tripletail recipes?



## SHunter

How are some good ways to cook tripletail?


----------



## Chris V

There is no wrong way. I like them grilled or broiled best with a light seasoning


----------



## sel1005

They are also good if you cook them on a cedar plank. I used to just use it on salmon before I learned how good any fish cooked on it was. I marinade for an hour in a bit of soy and ginger, maybe sprinkle some paprika on it. Don't add lemon juice or the acid will start to cook it while its marinating. Take your soaked cedar plank and cover it in thin sliced lemons or oranges. Lay the fish on top. takes about 15-20 min max, but the combination of citrus and smoke will give it an awesome flavor


----------



## SHunter

Thanks. I have never tried cedar plank but the ingredients you use sounds like something I would like. Do you put any oil in the marinade or is it just soy and I'm guessing fresh grated ginger?


----------



## SHunter

Chris, when you say light seasoning do you mean salt/pepper? Or, is there a particular seasoning that you prefer?


----------



## sel1005

I usually rub any natural cut of meat, fish, chicken, steak, whatever, in olive oil. Then a bit of soy and maybe some Lea and Perrins but not any other liquids. I discovered fresh ginger in a tube at Publix in the produce section, lasts for months and is awesome, no need to grate anymore. Oh, and I like to cook around 400-425 degrees with a plank, no more. Too hot and it starts to char instead of smoke, too low and it just doesn't firm up. Another marinade I like is to mix brown sugar, honey and ginger, rub that on any fish and let it sit for an hour or so. Toss on a grill at 450 and in about 10 min you will have a very tasty dinner. Especially good on cobia.


----------

